# ntpd stopping with signal 15 (SIGTERM)

## K0byB0y

Hello All,

   I'm experiencing some NTP weirdness.  I've had NTP up and running like a champ for a week and a half after which ntp dies unexpectedly with a signal 15 (SIGTERM).  Ever since then I have not been able to syncronize automatically.  When I do a

```
/etc/init.d/ntpd status
```

   It shows that the ntpd deamon has been started.  When I grep for is in the system processes I see it running.  However, when I check the logfile it shows that ntpd has stopped running after receiving a signal 15.

my /var/log/ntpd.log:

```

28 May 12:55:21 ntpd[18530]: signal_no_reset: signal 17 had flags 4000000

28 May 12:55:48 ntpd[18528]: ntpd exiting on signal 15

28 May 12:58:29 ntpd[18584]: signal_no_reset: signal 17 had flags 4000000

28 May 13:01:43 ntpd[18579]: time set 0.004790 s

28 May 13:01:43 ntpd[18579]: synchronisation lost

28 May 23:50:40 ntpd[18579]: time reset 0.292052 s

28 May 23:50:40 ntpd[18579]: synchronisation lost

29 May 09:17:23 ntpd[18579]: time reset 0.260856 s

29 May 09:17:23 ntpd[18579]: synchronisation lost

29 May 10:17:26 ntpd[18579]: time reset -0.218434 s

29 May 10:17:26 ntpd[18579]: synchronisation lost

 1 Jun 19:59:33 ntpd[18579]: time reset 0.281247 s

 1 Jun 19:59:33 ntpd[18579]: synchronisation lost

 2 Jun 00:31:41 ntpd[18579]: time reset 0.396039 s

 2 Jun 00:31:41 ntpd[18579]: synchronisation lost

 2 Jun 09:28:37 ntpd[18579]: time reset 0.338123 s

 2 Jun 09:28:37 ntpd[18579]: synchronisation lost

 3 Jun 09:02:36 ntpd[18579]: time reset 0.381499 s

 3 Jun 09:02:36 ntpd[18579]: synchronisation lost

 3 Jun 10:00:34 ntpd[18579]: time reset -0.194529 s

 3 Jun 10:00:34 ntpd[18579]: synchronisation lost

 4 Jun 09:47:06 ntpd[18579]: time reset 0.351605 s

 4 Jun 09:47:06 ntpd[18579]: synchronisation lost

 4 Jun 10:39:36 ntpd[18579]: time reset -0.206194 s

 4 Jun 10:39:36 ntpd[18579]: synchronisation lost

 5 Jun 14:17:47 ntpd[18579]: sendto(128.59.59.177): Invalid argument

 5 Jun 14:17:49 ntpd[18579]: sendto(132.236.56.250): Invalid argument

 5 Jun 14:18:22 ntpd[18579]: sendto(209.51.161.238): Invalid argument

 5 Jun 15:43:47 ntpd[18579]: synchronisation lost

 7 Jun 10:38:33 ntpd[18579]: ntpd exiting on signal 15

```

and my /var/log/ntp.log:

```

 7 Jun 13:09:47 ntpd[7502]: time set 0.000000 s

 7 Jun 13:09:47 ntpd[7502]: synchronisation lost

 7 Jun 13:25:05 ntpd[7502]: ntpd exiting on signal 15

 7 Jun 13:35:09 ntpd[7501]: time set 0.000000 s

 7 Jun 13:35:09 ntpd[7501]: synchronisation lost

10 Jun 17:05:57 ntpd[7501]: ntpd exiting on signal 15

10 Jun 17:09:23 ntpd[31677]: kernel time discipline status change 41

10 Jun 17:21:13 ntpd[31677]: ntpd exiting on signal 15

10 Jun 17:24:28 ntpd[31801]: kernel time discipline status change 41

13 Jun 14:31:05 ntpd[31801]: ntpd exiting on signal 15

13 Jun 14:31:34 ntpd[4987]: ntpd exiting on signal 15

13 Jun 14:34:48 ntpd[5040]: kernel time discipline status change 41

```

   Each time I restart the ntp deamon by hand it exists with a signal 15 and nothing gets written to the ntpd log only to the ntp log.  Anybody know why ?  Thanks in advance...

-Koby

P.S.: My /etc/ntp.conf file looks like this:

```

restrict default noquery notrust nomodify

restrict 127.0.0.1

restrict 192.168.1.0 mask 255.255.255.0

fudge 127.127.1.0 stratum 3

server 128.59.59.177

server 132.236.56.250

server 209.51.161.238

server 127.127.1.0

driftfile /etc/ntp.drift

logfile /var/log/ntp.log

```

----------

